# 외고집쟁이, 한 길 인생



## bonbon2023

'외고집쟁이' 외고집쟁이는 융통성없이 오로지 한 길을 고수하는 사람이라고 사전을 보니까 해석이 되네요.
그런데 이 때 '외고집쟁이'가 보통 나쁜 말로 쓰이기도 하겠지만 약간 장난스러운 식의 '한 길 인생'으로 설명이 쓰일 수 있을 것 같아요.

그런데 물건을 만드는 무형문화재와 같은 장인들을 친한 사람들이 장인에게 또는 장인 자신은 장난기스러운 말로 '외고집쟁이'이라고 칭할 수도 있겠죠?
예를 들면 나는 한 우물만 판 것을 자랑스럽게 여기는 외고집쟁이다. 저 양반은 도자기말고는 아무 것도 몰라. 정말 외고집쟁이야.
또는 신문에 "~밖에 모르시는 무형문화재 ooo 장인이시다. 그렇지만 그 손 끝에서 수 많은 작품들의 생명이 피어남으로써 한 길 인생 외고집쟁이 ooo선생님의 신념의 가치를 증명한다."이런 식으로 약간 유머를 넣어서 단어를 쓰고 싶은데 저렇게 문장을 썼지만은 혹시나 다른 사람이 보기에 조금 기분 나쁘지 않나요? 외고집쟁이만 쓰면 문장이 좀 위험해 보여서 '한 길 인생'도 적었는데 괜찮으려나 모르겠습니다.


----------



## Superhero1

한 길 인생 외고집쟁이도 저한테는 부정적으로 다가오네요.

한우물만 판다는 관용어가 있고, 장인 정신이라는 좋은 단어가 있긴 한데, 그걸 사용하자면 문장 자체를 바꿔야할 것 같습니다.

윤오영 선생의 수필 '방망이깎던 노인'을 참고하는 것도 도움이 될 것 같습니다.


----------



## jakartaman

저는 괜찮다고 생각합니다. 인간극장같은 프로그램에서 나레이터가 그런식의 멘트를 하면서 한 장인을 소개하는 모습이 상상되는군요. 뭐랄까... 부정적인 단어를 긍정적으로 승화시킨 느낌이 납니다. 물론 독자에 따라 받아 들이는 느낌이 다르겠지만요.


----------



## bonbon2023

감사합니다, Superhero님, jakartaman님.  글을 적을 때 그 부분이 약간 어렵더군요. 외고집쟁이는 그 부분 앞에 무형문화재분 인생에 대해 간략히 설명한 단락이 있어서 넣었습니다. 두 문장으로 '장인정신'을 넣어서 수정해 보니 글이 괜찮아 보입니다.  

"~밖에 모르시는 무형문화재 ooo 선생님이시다. 간혹은 ~밖에 모르는 외고집쟁이라는 소리도 종종 들으시지만 그 손 끝에서 피어나는 수 많은 작품들은 이로써 외고집쟁이가 아니면 만들어 질 수 없는 장인정신을 여실히 느끼게 한다."


----------

